# Sundown Bump or Bust I - 1/24/09



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes i'm starting this now ladies.  Its only 2+ months out.  Get your priorities straight and come out for this.  There are plenty of new members on Alpinezone now so turnout should be at least double last years event.  Grassi, i'm looking at YOU!  Let the games almost begin.

www.skisundown.com/updatedimages/mogulfun.WMV


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

Roll Call.  Once you sign this there is NO RETURN.  

2knees


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be there! 

2knees
bvibert


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna kick all your asses!





Oh yeah, cuz you're gonna be in the ladies' division!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm gonna kick all your asses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mondeo (Nov 6, 2008)

In like bell bottoms in the 70's.

2knees
bvibert
mondeo


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg

Don't let any icy January bumps scare you.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 6, 2008)

So do you guys want me to drive down from Lowell, MA and beat your asses?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So do you guys want me to drive down from Lowell, MA and beat your asses?



Yes, drive down.  No, you wont beat me.  :flame:

do it austin.  you'll make it legit with some crazy ass air i'm sure.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

Powbmps, sign the efff up for this.  You can ski in your slippers.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> Powbmps, sign the efff up for this.  You can ski in your slippers.



What's up with encouraging real talent to attend our little hack job of a mogul event? :smash:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's up with encouraging real talent to attend our little hack job of a mogul event? :smash:




I need some motivation.  You guys dont provide it.  :lol:

let the trash talk begin......


----------



## mondeo (Nov 6, 2008)

I expect another impressive performance out of powhunter.

Perhaps a dual mid-air release.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> Roll Call.  Once you sign this there is NO RETURN.
> 
> 2knees



Im in! Now we have to wait and see if Grassi will sign up.............and then actually show!

2Knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
Mr.evil


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Im in! Now we have to wait and see if Grassi will sign up.............and then actually show!
> 
> 2Knees
> bvibert
> ...



You guys are rough...

2Knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
Mr.evil
Grassi21


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 7, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> You guys are rough...
> 
> 2Knees
> bvibert
> ...



Hmm.......this sounds familiar:roll:


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm really more of a SnowJournaler, but I might have to show up at this one to give you AZ folks a good beatdown.  I just need to know who prefers their beatings by ski, snowboard, or tele?  Hopefully I'll have the time to accommodate all requests.  

Seriously though, it sounds like a good time.  Haven't been in a bump competition in probably 15 years, so it should be interesting.  And you AZ types seem like a friendly enough bunch.  I wonder what is the feasibility of competeing in all three disciplines?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I expect another impressive performance out of powhunter.
> 
> Perhaps a dual mid-air release.



I think 2knees messed with my DIN settings while I was at a safety meeting


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

jaytrem said:


> I'm really more of a SnowJournaler, but I might have to show up at this one to give you AZ folks a good beatdown.  I just need to know who prefers their beatings by ski, snowboard, or tele?  Hopefully I'll have the time to accommodate all requests.
> 
> Seriously though, it sounds like a good time.  Haven't been in a bump competition in probably 15 years, so it should be interesting.  And you AZ types seem like a friendly enough bunch.  I wonder what is the feasibility of competeing in all three disciplines?



I doubt that you'd be able to participate in all three.  Last year they fired off each heat rather quickly.  I don't think you'd have a chance to get back up to the top of the course before they got to you again.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> Powbmps, sign the efff up for this.  You can ski in your slippers.




Cmon Chris....You can stay at my crib...Maybe you can come up sat and we can ski the course and ya can give me some tips on A&E.. and perfecting my heli X....then We can go out to dinner and Ill fix ya up with my GFs sister!

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ill fix ya up with my GFs sister!
> 
> steve



Hey, how about me?:???:


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Cmon Chris....You can stay at my crib...Maybe you can come up sat and we can ski the course and ya can give me some tips on A&E.. and perfecting my heli X....then We can go out to dinner and Ill fix ya up with my GFs sister!
> 
> steve



hey no effin way man.  chris aint givin no lessons to no one.  unfair advantage.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> hey no effin way man.  chris aint givin no lessons to no one.  unfair advantage.



Pat, I'll give you some lessons, then you'll have the advantage...


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

At least he could perfect the dumper air then...


----------



## powbmps (Nov 7, 2008)

Why am I getting dragged into this?  First it's the threatening PM's from 2knees.  Now these rather questionable invitations from Powhunter.  I'm frightened .

2knees I refuse to be intimidated!!!!!!!!!!!!

Powhunter got any photos?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 7, 2008)

powbmps said:


> Why am I getting dragged into this?  First it's the threatening PM's from 2knees.  Now these rather questionable invitations from Powhunter.  I'm frightened .
> 
> 2knees I refuse to be intimidated!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Powhunter got any photos?



Shes a little overweight but I figure we'll be all drunk after the comp celebrating my victory so who really gives a rats ass

steve


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Shes a little overweight but I figure we'll be all drunk after the comp celebrating my victory so who really gives a rats ass
> 
> steve



she's waitin for you powbmps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> she's waitin for you powbmps.



ahahahahahahaha


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

Was this already posted?

http://www.skisundown.com/updatedimages/mogulfun.WMV

From Ski Sundown's website from the mogul comp last year.  Different angle from the vids you guys took, so I thought it was worth mentioning. Jonnypoach and powhunter get some good airtime in it.


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 7, 2008)

i think  ill be down


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm in.  So is my 10-yr old son, Kevin.  He placed second in the 17 & under age category last year.

2Knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
Mr.evil
Grassi21
powhunter
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin

Looking forward to another great day on the bump course at Sundown!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

I was at the mountain tonight for the ski swap. The event board clearly has both comp dates displayed. So cool to think that they're doing two comps now, based primarily on our encouragement. Come on out and support them!


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> I need some motivation.  You guys dont provide it.  :lol:
> 
> let the trash talk begin......



You talk like you were competitive last year:



Yep. Getting a lot of mileage out of that vid... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 7, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'm in.  So is my 10-yr old son, Kevin.  He placed second in the 17 & under age category last year.



Awesome! Lots of Kevin stoke here:



Super polite little kid and likes to ski right on the edge.......just like his dad!


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

I"m telling you, I want to do this. Maybe the 2nd one. What were there, 2 women last year? And one was a teen? All I want to do is finish. Who wants to teach me?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I"m telling you, I want to do this. Maybe the 2nd one. What were there, 2 women last year? And one was a teen? All I want to do is finish. Who wants to teach me?



I gots a book youse can read.... somewhere....


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I gots a book youse can read.... somewhere....


...says the master of dumper air...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> ...says the master of dumper air...



beotch... :roll:

Now I'm not going to find the book for ye.


----------



## rueler (Nov 7, 2008)

looks like it could be fun...I'll have to check my on hill schedule. I'm not really into the competition thing...but, it'll be fun to rip bumps with you guys.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Was this already posted?
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/updatedimages/mogulfun.WMV
> 
> From Ski Sundown's website from the mogul comp last year.  Different angle from the vids you guys took, so I thought it was worth mentioning. Jonnypoach and powhunter get some good airtime in it.



Alright... a tele skiing Limey is not winning this year!


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Awesome! Lots of Kevin stoke here:
> 
> 
> 
> Super polite little kid and likes to ski right on the edge.......just like his dad!



Thanks for the kind words Greg.  Kevin is looking forward to some good ski days this year, especially the bump contest.  So am I, especially 2knees' first day at MRG.  It will happen this season!


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> I"m telling you, I want to do this. Maybe the 2nd one. What were there, 2 women last year? And one was a teen? All I want to do is finish. Who wants to teach me?



Go for it! But remember the spring comp will be held on Gunny so I would expect it to be quite a bit more challenging than Temptor, although the bumps should be softer. Just keep practicing and do it anyway. You'll have fun and it gives you a goal.

Anyone remember that chick in the pink pants that showed up after the comp was over? I think she was on Twisters and she ripped, plus she was....... :-o


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Go for it! But remember the spring comp will be held on Gunny so I would expect it to be quite a bit more challenging than Temptor, although the bumps should be softer. Just keep practicing and do it anyway. You'll have fun and it gives you a goal.
> 
> Anyone remember that chick in the pink pants that showed up after the comp was over? I think she was on Twisters and she ripped, plus she was....... :-o



Rossis, not Twisters. I actually skied wit her some a few weeks later at Killington.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Rossis, not Twisters. I actually skied wit her some a few weeks later at Killington.



That's right! Hot bumper chick with naked lady skis. Gotta love it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's right! Hot bumper chick with naked lady skis. Gotta love it!



Steezy...is it true that bump skis are rarely available to demo?  I saw Mondeos Crabcrawler at Killington last week and they reminded me of my old K2 El Caminos which were 99-63-90 or so..and I remember those skis being good in the bumps..fat double tips just don't cut it in the bumps..My race skis are alot better in the bumps..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy...is it true that bump skis are rarely available to demo?  I saw Mondeos Crabcrawler at Killington last week and they reminded me of my old K2 El Caminos which were 99-63-90 or so..and I remember those skis being good in the bumps..fat double tips just don't cut it in the bumps..My race skis are alot better in the bumps..



Not only are they tough to find at a demo, but outside of shops near bigger resorts, they're hard to find at most ski shops.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's right! Hot bumper chick with naked lady skis. Gotta love it!


Incidentally, she lives about 5 minutes from Sundown and was with a guy (possibly husband,) with Head bump skis.

Rossi Smash lives 5 minutes from Sundown and has Head bump skis.

Just sayin'.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Steezy...is it true that bump skis are rarely available to demo?  I saw Mondeos Crabcrawler at Killington last week and they reminded me of my old K2 El Caminos which were 99-63-90 or so..and I remember those skis being good in the bumps..fat double tips just don't cut it in the bumps..My race skis are alot better in the bumps..



Cabrawlers are 92-66-82. Twisters are 98-66-85, Rossis are 101-66-91.

At some point this year I'm bringing out my old K2 715s. 84-64-74, and a sweet piezoelectric damper. Repaired teh delamed tip tonight, gonna take 'em in today for  the bindings. Somehow, the bindings are still on the indemnification list, I think.


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Incidentally, she lives about 5 minutes from Sundown and was with a guy (possibly husband,) with Head bump skis.
> 
> Rossi Smash lives 5 minutes from Sundown and has Head bump skis.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I thought she told me she was married to a patroller. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> B]Cabrawlers are 92-66-82. Twisters are 98-66-85, Rossis are 101-66-91[/B].
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> At some point this year I'm bringing out my old K2 715s. 84-64-74, and a sweet piezoelectric damper. Repaired teh delamed tip tonight, gonna take 'em in today for  the bindings. Somehow, the bindings are still on the indemnification list, I think.



Wow, those are some skinny skis..what length are they?


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> wow, those are some skinny skis..what length are they?


 
190


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2008)

rueler said:


> I'm not really into the competition thing...



then this is the perfect "competition" to enter.  the only real competition is who can break whose balls the most.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> then this is the perfect "competition" to enter.  the only real competition is who can break whose balls the most.



Isn't that the 'bust' part of the 'Bump or Bust' name?  I'm not even in it for the bump skiing part, just the busting... 8)


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that the 'bust' part of the 'Bump or Bust' name?  *I'm not even in it for the bump skiing part,* just the busting... 8)


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2008)

mondeo said:


>



Looks like you've just been *dying *to use that pic. Too bad it doesn't really fit here. Nice try though.

:razz:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like you've just been *dying *to use that pic. Too bad it doesn't really fit here. Nice try though.
> 
> :razz:



I dunno. I figured that Brian wasn't in it for the bump skiing was pretty obvious.

Or is this just an overall FAIL for me?


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like you've just been *dying *to use that pic. Too bad it doesn't really fit here. Nice try though.
> 
> :razz:



Maybe so, but I still thinks its pretty funny:grin:


----------



## powhunter (Nov 15, 2008)

prediction......Brians gonna be rippin em this year!!!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> prediction......Brians gonna be rippin em this year!!!



sure, if he eats alot of saurekraut and beans before hand.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 15, 2008)

2knees said:


> sure, if he eats alot of saurekraut and beans before hand.



beat me to it!:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2008)

powhunter said:


> prediction......Brians gonna be rippin em this year!!!



Thanks Steve!

The rest of you can eff off! :roll:


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

*6 Week Mark this Saturday!!!*



Greg said:


> Don't let any icy January bumps scare you.



MrMagic, Brian and I were joking last night about the strong possibility of some icy bumps in mid-January. I'm sure Chris and co. will do their best to set up a skiable course. Should be interesting, that's for sure!

*Roll call:*

2Knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
Mr.evil
Grassi21
powhunter
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin

The 6-week mark is this Saturday. Hope you're getting your practice in! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2008)

Roll call:

2Knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
Mr.evil
Grassi21
powhunter
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin 
gmcunni


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Roll call:
> 
> 2Knees
> bvibert
> ...



Nice!  You'll do well.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Roll call:
> 
> 2Knees
> bvibert
> ...



Downhill04 is going to bring it. As long as Greg doesn't break my back again :angry:

I'm working on a 360 dumper air. Brian can you give me a few pointers?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Downhill04 is going to bring it. As long as Greg doesn't break my back again :angry:
> 
> I'm working on a 360 dumper air. Brian can you give me a few pointers?



Work on your mid-air squats.  If you can manage to spin a 360 while squatting and doing a simulated ass wipe you'll be golden.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 15, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Work on your mid-air squats.  If you can manage to spin a 360 while squatting and doing a simulated ass wipe you'll be golden.



I need to find a tramp (insert joke here) to practice that trick. It could take a while to perfect. :wink:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 18, 2008)

What time is the actual event? I'd come, but I don't suppose I could make it back to Mt. Ellen in time for my grooming shift.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> What time is the actual event? I'd come, but I don't suppose I could make it back to Mt. Ellen in time for my grooming shift.



last years event was over by 3 o'clock or so.  i think it started around 11:30.  obviously, the more people the longer it would take.  You should really aim for the second one.  Its on a more legitimate  (yes i'm using that term) run.  steeper and much longer.  either way,  we would absolutely love to see you make it.  You'd clean up big time on the first one for sure.  I've heard rumblings that the one on gunny may be a more big time professional style event which may draw more talent. 

you'll have a good time, that much i can guarantee.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, I'll probably have to wait for the second one.  I don't think I can take a day off this early, and it's about a 4 hour drive for me (my shift starts at 4pm).  I best wait til March!  I'll have my skills back up to par by then anyway, and might have a chance to work on some "interesting" airs.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

That would be awesome if you could make it down for one of the events BMM!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Dec 18, 2008)

Aye, I don't think I've had much of a chance to get out and rip the bumps with many AZers.  I'll have to fix that this season!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> last years event was over by 3 o'clock or so.  i think it started around 11:30.  obviously, the more people the longer it would take.  You should really aim for the second one.  Its on a more legitimate  (yes i'm using that term) run.  steeper and much longer.  either way,  we would absolutely love to see you make it.  You'd clean up big time on the first one for sure.  I've heard rumblings that the one on gunny may be a more big time professional style event which may draw more talent.
> 
> you'll have a good time, that much i can guarantee.



I think it was more like 1 pm to around 4 pm.



BushMogulMaster said:


> Yeah, I'll probably have to wait for the second one.  I don't think I can take a day off this early, and it's about a 4 hour drive for me (my shift starts at 4pm).  I best wait til March!  I'll have my skills back up to par by then anyway, and might have a chance to work on some "interesting" airs.



Come for the spring comp and make a day out of it. The spring competition on Gunbarrel will be insane. It's shaping up to be one helluva event. Hopefully Jarrod will have more info about it soon.

BTW, the January comp is only 5 weeks away!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

my money is on the magic man again this year.  Greg will choke in the head to head part.  Powhunter, he seems to be really picking up some steam this year.  

but the real dark horse has to be mondeo.  i was impressed with what little i saw at killington earlier this year.  he may be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> my money is on the magic man again this year.  Greg will choke in the head to head part.  *I will crash. *Powhunter, he seems to be really picking up some steam this year.
> 
> but the real dark horse has to be mondeo.  i was impressed with what little i saw at killington earlier this year.  he may be a force to be reckoned with.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Fixed it for you.



i'm going to take your approach.  ski as slowly and conservatively as possible so i can then claim to have been robbed.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm going to take your approach.  ski as slowly and conservatively as possible so i can then claim to have been robbed.



Scoring is based on 50% turns. Only 25% speed, and 25% air. In your case as you're laying on your back after you wrecked, they'll all be 0%.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Scoring is based on 50% turns. Only 25% speed, and 25% air. In your case as you're laying on your back after you wrecked, they'll all be 0%.




:lol:

all i can say is if by some stroke of unbelievable luck/happenstance i win, you will never ever ever ever ever hear the end of it.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> all i can say is if by some stroke of unbelievable luck/happenstance i win, you will never ever ever ever ever hear the end of it.



Don't worry I will beat you :razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
powhunter
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin
gmcunni
downhill04

Who else?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 24, 2008)

Definite maybe....I have a scheduling conflict at the moment that must be resolved.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 24, 2008)

ATT: Alpine Zone. 
RE:  Jan Bump Comp

offical requests can be made now for the January comp. 

Format - 

Judging - 

Time - 

Entry Fee vs Prizes - (more fee, more prizes) 

music on PA - 

Jump Style / Size - 



I'd say, if my vote counted.... that the first run is singles - based on style, and that sets a bracket system for the duel / head to head rounds, which is more speed based - head to head, winner advances untill....we get to the top 10% of the winners from head to head and we do another singles run where the jump gets weighed more, and then crown winners...  ( I see this taking some of the pressure off of those who are slower (greg) and those whose feet perfer to remain on the ground (bvibert)) while still leaving pleanty of competitiveness to warrent the inline trash talk extravaganza that is AZ

I'd still like 2 judges, working percentages / points depending on the round

Event start at 1pm to offer the best light and snow quality

Cost about 10 bucks or less to enter and get a shop involved to get some swag.  Behind the scenes - winner gets beer bought by the losers... 

DJ Sirius Satlite on some sort of rock station

Jumps made similar to last season, except i'll try to get a better flater in run to allow for more set up time, as well as make float and pop options for each of the competition lines.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 24, 2008)

Seeing how I am going to be at the very bottom of the standing the judging format does not matter that much too me. But I do have a couple of suggestions

1. It would be great if you guys could build a practice kicker at the bottom of temptor on the flat after the bumps. Something similar to the ones you built at the temptor / exhibition merge last year (the ones the didn't get used in the comp)

2. I was thinking that it might make sense to put the kickers for the actual comp at the bottom of the course rather than in the middle. The bumps are a bit shorter this year, last year they were the entire flat at the bottom of temptor. If you wipe out several rows of bumps to build a kicker and landing area that may make the actual course kind of short. The flip side is if the kicker is at the bottom around where the bumps currently end, the course may be too long.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> ATT: Alpine Zone.
> RE:  Jan Bump Comp
> 
> offical requests can be made now for the January comp.
> ...



This year the skier with the sickest crash should get a case of beer or something....also I vote for  some sick heavy metal to rock out too...also all telemarketers should be banned

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 24, 2008)

My predictions!

I will crash, but it will be spectacular

Top Contenders

2knees
mr.magic
mondeo
downhill04
jonnypoach

(of course if powbumps shows up hell take it hands down)


----------



## mondeo (Dec 24, 2008)

I sorta like the idea of doing the January comp as a singles event, best of 2 qualifying and top 10 advance to finals, and then the March comp as a duals format. Jumps I'd like to see more of a kicker than what we had last year. Maybe $5 entrance for January then $15 for March? January as the prelude to the big event?

Placement of the jump was good last year, though.  Don't need any more flat area before or after (especially after if they're going to have more pop.) Want them on the steeper part of the course to make the landings easier.

It would be cool if, for a singles format, people could preregister and choose songs. Don't know how that would work. Rock otherwise, though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> I'd say, if my vote counted.... that the first run is singles - based on style, and that sets a bracket system for the duel / head to head rounds, which is more speed based - head to head, winner advances untill....we get to the top 10% of the winners from head to head and we do another singles run where the jump gets weighed more, and then crown winners...  ( I see this taking some of the pressure off of those who are slower (greg) and those whose feet perfer to remain on the ground (bvibert)) while still leaving pleanty of competitiveness to warrent the inline trash talk extravaganza that is AZ
> 
> I'd still like 2 judges, working percentages / points depending on the round
> 
> ...



I think this all sounds great. Be sure to paint a finish line too! :-o I think the jump should be in the middle of the run like last year. Part of the demonstration of skill should include hitting the first set of bumps, taking air, recovering and then getting back into a bump line. A bit more pop to the jump, even if they are smaller would be good. The landing area/pitch was perfect last year. I think you'll need to be prepared to have guys that can maintain the landing area, i.e. break it up as it gets packed down unless it's an unusually warm day.



powhunter said:


> Top Contenders
> 
> 2knees
> mr.magic
> ...



As far as AZers go, I agree it is these five whose comp it is to lose...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 25, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> Entry Fee vs Prizes - (more fee, more prizes)




i might be able to get our company involved in the prize thing.  i mentioned this earlier and it was recieved well but things got so crazy with the economy i was hesitant to push further.  If you guys want, i can bring it up again with our marketing director regarding prizes.  she's a die hard skier herself who owns property at killington.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> i might be able to get our company involved in the prize thing.  i mentioned this earlier and it was recieved well but things got so crazy with the economy i was hesitant to push further.  If you guys want, i can bring it up again with our marketing director regarding prizes.  she's a die hard skier herself who owns property at killington.



what's the company?  

I'm willing to work with most businesses... except computer tech types like this greg character i hear about....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 25, 2008)

2 cents from a guy who didn't participate last year and who's goal this year is not to come in last.

$10 fee to enter is fair.  would pay a little more if i get a "bump or bust" t-shirt (perhaps anyone who pre-registers gets a shirt?  it would be hard to have right # on hand for walk ups). i have no hope of winning so if you had non-winner prizes it might keep it fun for more people.

no fee for kids division

is there a viewing area on the trail? can spectators (or racers who are out) hike up and watch? might be nice for friends and family to see what is going on. view of temptor from the base isn't great.

bump up (no pun intended) the price and include a post-race BBQ on the deck of the base lodge, spectators + families can purchase tickets for BBQ too.  have the award ceremony at the bbq.

i have no input on course or jumps. i did ski temptor last year the weekend after the comp and the kickers were gone but you could get a feel for how the course was. fwiw, seemed pretty good to me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> a bracket system for the duel / head to head rounds...



Not sure what the plan is for Temptor the next three weeks, but duels might be tough to pull off. There really isn't one top to bottom consistent line, not to mention two. In fact the lines waiver around so much, the competitors might end up on the same one! :-o Might make for an interesting demolition derby style event. :lol: If the plan is to reseed Temptor prior to the event (might also provide a means to more easily set up a jump/landing zone), then duels would be fine.

Coming up quick. Only three weeks from this Saturday.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

2 weeks from Saturday. Temptor gets reseeded tonight.

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin
gmcunni
downhill04

Who else? Steve-O said he's unfortunately out on this one.  Not going to be the same without a glorious powhunter wreck...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

still in but scared... thought i'd have lots more bump practice under my belt at this point


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> 2 weeks from Saturday. Temptor gets reseeded tonight.
> 
> *Roll call:*
> 
> ...



yea it was either the Kmart mogul camp or this...decided on going to the mogul camp.....Hopefully Ill have a good crash in the march comp for ya!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> yea it was either the Kmart mogul camp or this...decided on going to the mogul camp.....Hopefully Ill have a good crash in the march comp for ya!!
> 
> steveo




damn i thought you said the mogul camp was the 17th to the 18th?  this is devastating news steve.

anyway, i'll be at killington sunday night the 24th.  hang around for monday and show me what you learned.


----------



## Greg (Jan 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> still in but scared... thought i'd have lots more bump practice under my belt at this point



Scared? Come on, Gary, it's all just for fun. It really was a cool vibe last year.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg said:


> Scared? Come on, Gary, it's all just for fun. It really was a cool vibe last year.



yes, i know, just for fun.  but i've never done one of these before (never even ran nastar) so i'm anxious (better word than scared).  when i get into compeditive situations (yes, again iknow, this is for fun, not compeditive) i tend to get agressive and do stupid things.   i broke my collar bone playing mens 35+ and over softball because i tell myself before every pitch "if the ball comes to me i will dive for it" 

i should ski at least twice before the comp,  hopefully the bumps will be reseeded and good so i can get some practice time in.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i broke my collar bone playing mens 35+ and over softball because i tell myself before every pitch "if the ball comes to me i will dive for it"



:lol:  i got hauled away on a stretcher in my softball league this year.

seriously though, i find that kind of team sport thing far more competitive and nerve wracking then something like this bump comp.  I had some nerves last year but they went away real quick.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> damn i thought you said the mogul camp was the 17th to the 18th?  this is devastating news steve.
> 
> anyway, i'll be at killington sunday night the 24th.  hang around for monday and show me what you learned.




it is the 17-18 but I could only take 1 weekend off this month...hopefuly it is a good camp never had any coaching or a lesson before...If it is a good camp, there are 2 others this year one in feb and one in march that you guys should consider

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> yes, i know, just for fun.  but i've never done one of these before (never even ran nastar) so i'm anxious (better word than scared).  when i get into compeditive situations (yes, again iknow, this is for fun, not compeditive) i tend to get agressive and do stupid things.   i broke my collar bone playing mens 35+ and over softball because i tell myself before every pitch "if the ball comes to me i will dive for it"
> 
> i should ski at least twice before the comp,  hopefully the bumps will be reseeded and good so i can get some practice time in.




Its all about having fun...Totally laid back atmosphere.....Plus your a damn good skier....go for it

steveo


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 8, 2009)

With Steveo being out I will take one for the team and come up with a beautiful crash for everyone.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm still in, and pretty anxious myself.  I haven't been getting in the practice that I wanted lately...  Plus my airs are still lame.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm still in, and pretty anxious myself.  I haven't been getting in the practice that I wanted lately...  Plus my airs are still lame.



do you need a hug?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> do you need a hug?



WTF, i'm anxious and you didn't offer me a hug.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 8, 2009)

i just looked at a calendar and realized i had one more week than i thought we did. for some reason i felt like the comp was next weekend


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> do you need a hug?



Only if you're really the person that you posted a picture of in the ski date thread.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Only if you're really the person that you posted a picture of in the ski date thread.




in that case, you'd be my snickity snack.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

so, less than 2 weeks away, all the details finalized?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> so, less than 2 weeks away, all the details finalized?



All I know for sure is that there's new bumps and 1 and 1/2 kickers.   I'm guessing he's thinking dual format since he's building two kickers, but I guess we'll see...


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

A bit more info posted. Looks like the same approach as last year:

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=322

My only concern is it running into twilight hours. The finals might be interesting in the fading light before it gets good and dark when the lights take over. I just hope I make the top 16... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> A bit more info posted. Looks like the same approach as last year:
> 
> http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=322
> 
> My only concern is it running into twilight hours. The finals might be interesting in the fading light before it gets good and dark when the lights take over. I just hope I make the top 16... :lol:




looks like last years write up except they're requiring helmets this time.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> looks like last years write up



Yup, including this part:



> seeded down to the most uphill fan gun on Exhibition


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> looks like last years write up except they're requiring helmets this time.



Definitely. I don't remember it specifically stating top 16 though, did it? Also the spring comp is listed with a similar description, except of course it mentions it will be on Gunny.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Why such a late start I wonder...The best bump skiing there is from 12-3 IMO


steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

You back in Steve?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea i bailed on the mogul camp at kmart....The possibility of shitty ice bumps was just too real for me to  pay 300 bucks

steveo


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice! Updated Roll call:

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Yea i bailed on the mogul camp at kmart....The possibility of shitty ice bumps was just too real for me to  pay 300 bucks
> 
> steveo



Sweet!  Too bad I'm gonna kick you ass, since you're too much of a pansy to come out and practice on the ice bumps.  The same ones that we'll probably have next Saturday too... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
madskier6's son Kevin
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter 
jonnypoach

The poacher has informed me he will also  be there

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

I took friday off too...so Ill be there from 11-3 practicing my backflip and dinner roll...anyone else gonna be around??

EDIT:   and my victory speech


steve


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I took friday off too...so Ill be there from 11-3 practicing my backflip and dinner roll...anyone else gonna be around??
> 
> EDIT:   and my victory speech
> 
> ...



i'm thinking wed and fri practice sess's.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks to be staying cold right up to the comp. Should be good.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2009)

Copied from my TR post:



Greg said:


> Brian and I spoke with Chris Sullivan at the end of the night. Temptor is going to be their focus this week, The left hand kicker is in. The line leading up to it is very good. Chris is going to have Kurt head up with the cat and rework some of the areas of whaling at the bottom. He might even send him up to push up better landings for the jumps. Chris is very aware that the kickers need more pop and better landings. He went so far as to draw us a side view in the snow. He definitely has the right idea. Temptor will be buried with snowmaking Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday nights. We should be in great shape on Saturday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2009)

Heard an ad on 96.5 for the Bump or Bust contest and Winter Carnival on my ride into work this morning. This thing could draw lots of competitors.


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there a plan in place to tape it again this year? I thought I heard Jeff volunteer.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2009)

severine said:


> Is there a plan in place to tape it again this year? I thought I heard Jeff volunteer.



I have no problem recording it for you guys, should even have a steadier hand than a powhunter/2knees production;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

That would be most excellent Jeff.  Randi was nice enough to do it last year and it came out great, I'm not sure if she's going to enter this year though.

I'm really looking forward to the comp, though I feel really unprepared.  I need to get a few more good sessions in this week to get ready!


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice! Updated Roll call:
> 
> 2knees
> bvibert
> ...



My son Kevin is out.  He has had a stress fracture on his lower left leg since the end of football season (Oct) & it's almost completely healed.  Dr. says no skiing for another week or so, however.  Doesn't make sense to push it & have his first time out be bashing the bumps in a bump comp.  He will be at the March bump comp though.

I'm not sure whether I'll be able to make it on Saturday either.  Family commitments & the reality of being unemployed is slowly ruining my ski season this year.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> My son Kevin is out.  He has had a stress fracture on his lower left leg since the end of football season (Oct) & it's almost completely healed.  Dr. says no skiing for another week or so, however.  Doesn't make sense to push it & have his first time out be bashing the bumps in a bump comp.  He will be at the March bump comp though.
> 
> I'm not sure whether I'll be able to make it on Saturday either.  Family commitments & the reality of being unemployed is slowly ruining my ski season this year.



Bummer about your son.  I hope that you can make it!  I didn't realize that you were unemployed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That would be most excellent Jeff.  Randi was nice enough to do it last year and it came out great, I'm not sure if she's going to enter this year though.



FYI, I don't own a video camera, maybe Greg will let me use his or the Evils if they both enter the contest!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a video camera that you can use.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have a video camera that you can use.


Like This?


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: Ours isn't that fancy. But it's a nice little HD Canon that does the job just fine and is easy enough to use.


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeff - you can use mine. If we let Brian edit it we might not see it until MTB season. :lol: I'll make arrangements to get you up high on a perch.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Ours isn't that fancy. But it's a nice little HD Canon that does the job just fine and is easy enough to use.



It's not HD, but it is nice.  And it's better than Greg's...


----------



## severine (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought it was. Maybe it's just Wide Screen? :shrug: He can always tape on ours and give it to Greg to edit.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

severine said:


> I thought it was. Maybe it's just Wide Screen? :shrug: He can always tape on ours and give it to Greg to edit.



Yes, it's wide screen, but it's not HD.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahh man not HD. I was looking forward to seeing in HD my crash off the 3rd bump, my face plant off the kicker and my yard sale somewhere in the bottom section.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Ahh man not HD. I was looking forward to seeing in HD my crash off the 3rd bump, my face plant off the kicker and my yard sale somewhere in the bottom section.



Sorry dude.  Aim high though, you should make it to at least the 4th bump..


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sorry dude.  Aim high though, you should make it to at least the 4th bump..



If I am "on" I may even make the 5th bump :grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2009)

i'll have my camera with me. as soon as i'm done competing  i'll start shooting video.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 19, 2009)

We need to get someone with a helmet cam. Some split screen shots, synched between helmet and 3rd person, would be sweet. Plus it would further the impression that all we care about is video.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

Downhill04 has a helmet cam....


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Downhill04 has a helmet cam....



Oh helz yeah I have a helmet cam. I look like a tool box with it on my helmet so I'm not sure I want to wear it. I dont need points taken off for looking like more of a tool box than I already am


----------



## mondeo (Jan 19, 2009)

Should be some good competition Saturday. Skied with one of the patrollers tonight for a bit, I think I know who I'm picking to win...

And it isn't one of us. But at least AZ bragging rights are still on the line.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a poster they are using to promote the event:

http://alpinezone.com/other/bump-or-bust-poster-2009.pdf

The radio spot too! Should be a good turn-out this year.

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2009)

I just love Greg crouched down in the background of that poster pic. 

I thought they were going to do something separate for tele this year?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 20, 2009)

severine said:


> I just love Greg crouched down in the background of that poster pic.



Priceless.

Great pic.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

severine said:


> I just love Greg crouched down in the background of that poster pic.
> 
> I thought they were going to do something separate for tele this year?



Just rooting on our boy! Nigel will probably be the only guy on tele again. We'll take his crown this year. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2009)

what time you guys planning on starting Saturday?  was the kicker open before the comp last year for some practice?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> what time you guys planning on starting Saturday?  was the kicker open before the comp last year for some practice?




last year they built the kickers the day off the comp.  we each got a few hits off them before the comp.  For me, its the biggest cause of angst about the whole thing.  I dont really like getting air and then you are looking at this thing saying wtf am i doing here.  i'm sure they'll give us a chance to hit it a few times before.

oh and i'll probably aim for 12:00.  I want to get some warmup runs, but not too many.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm aiming for 11 am to noon. Like Pat, I don't want to burn out, but I do want to get some runs and some jumps in.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2009)

Left kicker is under construction, maybe halfway done when I was there last night. Looks like it'll have more kick.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Left kicker is under construction, maybe halfway done when I was there last night. Looks like it'll have more kick.



It was there Sunday night. Was the area below the kickers any different? I can't remember when Chris said he was going to send Kurt up to rework some of those bumps.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's a poster they are using to promote the event:
> 
> http://alpinezone.com/other/bump-or-bust-poster-2009.pdf
> 
> ...



MrMagic


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Saw a few of the Bump or Bust flyers in the lodge last night. One outside the men's room and one on the bulletin board outside the bar. Dotty's touting it on the snow phone and indicates WCCC will be there during the event. Gonna be a blast.

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter
MrMagic


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Saw a few of the Bump or Bust flyers in the lodge last night. One outside the men's room and one on the bulletin board outside the bar. Dotty's touting it on the snow phone and indicates WCCC will be there during the event. Gonna be a blast.
> 
> *Roll call:*
> 
> ...



Johnnypoach isn't going to make it? Steveo you need to kid nap him and force him to join us.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Johnnypoach isn't going to make it? Steveo you need to kid nap him and force him to join us.



lol, you just want his pharmaceutical bag.....


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm starting to get pumped up. I hope my enthusiasm isn't peaking too soon


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I'm starting to get pumped up. I hope my enthusiasm isn't peaking too soon



I hate it when I peak too soon...


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Johnnypoach isn't going to make it? Steveo you need to kid nap him and force him to join us.



Nope, I think he's in:

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter
MrMagic
johnnypoach


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> lol, you just want his pharmaceutical bag.....



haha true very true. I have a nice little bag of my own so I should be all set ;-)


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Rad:

http://www.wccc.com/wth.php


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Rad:
> 
> http://www.wccc.com/wth.php



Rad is right. 

tonight is the Big Ass Beer Night at the Pig's Eye Pub.

who's down????


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Rad:
> 
> http://www.wccc.com/wth.php


 
Damn. I was hoping Klonk was going to be involved...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> tonight is the Big Ass Beer Night at the Pig's Eye Pub.
> 
> who's down????



Sorry dood, I'll be skiing..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

i was kidding.....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> i was kidding.....



Oh.. guess I'm dense..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh.. guess I'm dense..



all kidding aside, i have a call in for a babysitter tonight.  hopefully i'll be joining you guys tonight.  i havent skied in well over a week.  jonesing big time.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> all kidding aside, i have a call in for a babysitter tonight.  hopefully i'll be joining you guys tonight.  i havent skied in well over a week.  jonesing big time.



Hope to see you there!  We can stop by Pig's Eye afterwards.. :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

this is gonna be an interesting comp.  temps are gonna be pretty cold for ct.  low 20's.  bumps have to be pretty much rock solid by now.  definitely not gonna be like last year with the mashed potatoes and 45 degree temps.

buckle up those chin straps, bring your lunch pail and hardhat and get to work.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Stop trying to scare everyone away just because you're a fraidy cat... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

Just means more bust than bump. Gonna be interesting! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Stop trying to scare everyone away just because you're a fraidy cat... :roll:



Says Mr. Absorb the Kicker... :roll: :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Says Mr. Absorb the Kicker... :roll: :razz:



I've just been sandbagging it when I'm around others... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Stop trying to scare everyone away just because you're a fraidy cat... :roll:




when i stop the tears of laughter coming down my face i'll let you know.......


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm sure they'll take care of us as they always do.   2 more nights of snowmaking and keeping that bad boy closed to the public on saturday should be totally sufficient to give us a damn fine run.  

seriously though, if you guys could rope it off on saturday morning that would be completely fantastic.  not sure how much traffic it would see but keeping even a few of the skidders off it before the comp would do wonders.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> seriously though, if you guys could rope it off on saturday morning that would be completely fantastic.  not sure how much traffic it would see but keeping even a few of the skidders off it before the comp would do wonders.



Or at least until I get there.  Seriously, I agree 100%.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Or at least until I get there.  Seriously, I agree 100%.



Keep it roped right up until the comp, as long as I can get in there.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> when i stop the tears of laughter coming down my face i'll let you know.......



I just didn't want you to scare away Greg, I need someone there to make me look better.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just didn't want you to scare away Greg, I need someone there to make me look better.



You've got me chuckling now.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> You've got me chuckling now.



Sounds to me like Brian has just called you out. I think a dual must be set up between the two of you. Judges will all be from AZ. The winner gets bragging right up until the spring comp.

Ladies and Gentlemen: LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

I concede. The dumper air is just too rad. No sense in even thinking I can compete with that. 









:roll:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I concede. The dumper air is just too rad. No sense in even thinking I can compete with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. I watched you throw a pretty sweet dumper air the first time you hit the kicker last week. If you can pull that off again you might have an advantage  ;-)

Not that I should be talking. I screammed like a little girl the first time I hit that kicker.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Not that I should be talking. I screammed like a little girl the first time I hit that kicker.



That was an uber feminine yelp. Nice half spaffy you pulled though.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> That was an uber feminine yelp. Nice half spaffy you pulled though.



That was one of my finest moments on skis  You better watch out I might be able to pull off a halfy noscak combo in the comp. That should get some mad air points.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Sounds to me like Brian has just called you out. I think a dual must be set up between the two of you. Judges will all be from AZ. The winner gets bragging right up until the spring comp.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen: LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!



BUMP OFF!!
I'll only participate if HighwayStar will come down to officiate...


:lol:



downhill04 said:


> I don't know. I watched you throw a pretty sweet dumper air the first time you hit the kicker last week. If you can pull that off again you might have an advantage  ;-)



No way man!  I pioneered the dumper air, aint no way anyone is gonna top me! :uzi:



Greg said:


> That was an uber feminine yelp. Nice half spaffy you pulled though.



That was pretty effing girlie, I wasn't gonna say anything.... but I'm a dick.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

Trust me I know how girly that was. I'm a little sally :sad:

Don't worry Brian, I will get you spinning 360 dumper airs tonight. Make sure your brain bucket is strapped on nice and tight:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Trust me I know how girly that was. I'm a little sally :sad:
> 
> Don't worry Brian, I will get you spinning 360 dumper airs tonight. Make sure your brain bucket is strapped on nice and tight:razz:



I plan on wearing two helmets to the comp, just in case.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I plan on wearing two helmets to the comp, just in case.



Do I dare ask there the 2nd helmet is going to be worn?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm making like a fetus and heading out. See you guys later tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

*Article*

http://news.alpinezone.com/47521/

Thanks to 2knees and bvibert for contributing content for the article.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/47521/
> 
> Thanks to 2knees and bvibert for contributing content for the article.



Nice job. 

*IS IT SATURDAY YET?*


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> *IS IT SATURDAY YET?*



i'm really looking forward to this... i've been watching Randi's video over and over and am pumped!!


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2009)

Who's judging this year? People who know something about skiing moguls?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

After watching that, how did Greg lose to tele dude? That looks like a rook job to me.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> After watching that, how did Greg lose to tele dude? That looks like a rook job to me.



Scrubbing all that speed after the jump killed me. Ain't no thing...

Truth be told. This year I'm determined to advance beyond one round. Or at least do better than Nigel.  He's actually a nice guy. I see him on the mountain all the time and we always say hello.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> This year I'm determined to advance beyond one round.



Listen to me. :roll: I should be concerned about just qualifying. I think the field is going to be a lot bigger this time.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Scrubbing all that speed after the jump killed me. Ain't no thing...
> 
> Truth be told. This year I'm determined to advance beyond one round. Or at least do better than Nigel.  He's actually a nice guy. I see him on the mountain all the time and we always say hello.



He says hello because he made you his bitch last year :-o

Or

It could be that he feels guilty for falling down and still being awarded with winning that duel.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Listen to me. :roll: I should be concerned about just qualifying. I think the field is going to be a lot bigger this time.



That is my only goal. Anything after that will be icing on the cake.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> That is my only goal. Anything after that will be icing on the cake.



Unless you blow up, I doubt you'll have trouble qualifying...

Spinnin' the 3? :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

is there any truth to the rumor of a "losers" bracket final being run on Exhibition


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> That is my only goal. Anything after that will be icing on the cake.



no disrespect to the other competitors but my money's on you!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> is there any truth to the rumor of a "losers" bracket final being run on Exhibition



They should just line all those that don't qualify at the top of Ex and whoever makes it down first is crowned King Loser. :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Unless you blow up, I doubt you'll have trouble qualifying...
> 
> Spinnin' the 3? :lol:



My nerves will get the best of me and I will blow up no doubt. I do plan on throwing the 3 which should make for a good crash.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> no disrespect to the other competitors but my money's on you!



I've got it on good authority that a fellow AZer from the great state of NY might be heading over. He will raise the level of the competition for sure. But yeah, I agree, Jay should advance far into the later rounds unless some real sleepers show up that we don't know about.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> My nerves will get the best of me and I will blow up no doubt. I do plan on throwing the 3 which should make for a good crash.



Gotta go for the glory! :beer:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> no disrespect to the other competitors but my money's on you!



Don't put any real money on me. I'm bound to crash. I'm not what you would call a clutch performer.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

> Awards presented to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd & 4th place finishers in each category.



just curious, what are the awards?  what did they give out last year?

They really should have t-shirts printed up...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've got it on good authority that a fellow AZer from the great state of NY might be heading over. He will raise the level of the competition for sure.



   That should make things real interesting, if you're talking about who I think you're talking about!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just curious, what are the awards?  what did they give out last year?
> 
> They really should have t-shirts printed up...



That is an awesome shirt. Greg have you ordered one yet for yourself?

Classic


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Listen to me. :roll: I should be concerned about just qualifying. I think the field is going to be a lot bigger this time.



My goal is to make it down the course, including the kicker, without blowing up.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That should make things real interesting, if you're talking about who I think you're talking about!



He will finish 1st
his wife 2nd
and his 2 kids will finish 3rd and 4th.

That whole family RIPS!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My goal is to make it down the course, including the kicker, without blowing up.



+1 minus the kicker.  until i hit it tomorrow night and during warm ups i can't guarantee i will be launching myself off of it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> He will finish 1st
> his wife 2nd
> and his 2 kids will finish 3rd and 4th.
> 
> That whole family RIPS!!



Yes


----------



## mondeo (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> I've got it on good authority that a fellow AZer from the great state of NY might be heading over. He will raise the level of the competition for sure. But yeah, I agree, Jay should advance far into the later rounds unless some real sleepers show up that we don't know about.


So there will be at least 2 people who made the second day for BMMC last year in the men's bracket?

Ugh. I though the March comp was the one that was supposed to be highly contested?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So there will be at least 2 people who made the second day for BMMC last year in the men's bracket?
> 
> Ugh. I though the March comp was the one that was supposed to be highly contested?



2?


----------



## mondeo (Jan 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> 2?


Yep...


mondeo said:


> should be some good competition saturday. Skied with one of the patrollers tonight for a bit, i think i know who i'm picking to win...
> 
> And it isn't one of us. But at least az bragging rights are still on the line.


 
Though having not skied with both, no longer picking a favorite. But AZ bragging rights seem to no longer being on the line (and from what I've heard, they won't even be used properly :angry


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Yep...
> 
> 
> Though having not skied with both, no longer picking a favorite. But AZ bragging rights seem to no longer being on the line (and from what I've heard, they won't even be used properly :angry




i'm sorry but.... what the heck are you talking about.  what won't be used properly?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2009)

*weather*



> Saturday: Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a temperature falling to around 19 by 4pm. Blustery, with a northwest wind between 14 and 20 mph.



i hope the wind doesn't throw off my big air :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2009)

> Qualifying rounds begin at 2pm. Top 16 competitors are paired to compete in a dual course with sudden death format.



what is the deal with qualifying round, it that also "sudden death" ?


----------



## powbmps (Jan 23, 2009)

*Roll call:*

2knees
bvibert
mondeo
Greg
MR.evil
Grassi21
madskier6
gmcunni
downhill04
powhunter
MrMagic
johnnypoach

Good luck guys!

Can't wait to see some video.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> what is the deal with qualifying round, it that also "sudden death" ?



Qualifying is how they select the top 16, as well as how they pair up people of seemingly similar ability for the duels.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Qualifying is how they select the top 16, as well as how they pair up people of seemingly similar ability for the duels.



i get that. i guess i could have asked it better. do i get more than 1 run for my $5?:grin:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i get that. i guess i could have asked it better. do i get more than 1 run for my $5?:grin:



Only if you qualify in the top 16


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd like to come with the family, but Iceman is competing at Stratton.  Good luck to all the entrants.  Keep the p-tex side down!


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i get that. i guess i could have asked it better. do i get more than 1 run for my $5?:grin:





bvibert said:


> Only if you qualify in the top 16



That's why I want to get started around 11 am to get some skiing in as well as ski the course a bit. Unless you advance, there's a fair amount of waiting during the comp. There are some lags here and there however while waiting for people to get back to the top so you can always sneak in a run then if you don't mind missing the next few heats. As long as you have a number, they'll let you onto Temptor whether you've qualified or been knocked out or not. It will be roped off at the Nor'easter merge for the general skiing public.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's why I want to get started around 11 am to get some skiing in as well as ski the course a bit. Unless you advance, there's a fair amount of waiting during the comp. There are some lags here and there however while waiting for people to get back to the top so you can always sneak in a run then if you don't mind missing the next few heats. As long as you have a number, they'll let you onto Temptor whether you've qualified or been knocked out or not. It will be roped off at the Nor'easter merge for the general skiing public.



Will there be an athletes lounge?


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Will there be an athletes lounge?



Kinda just hang at the top or the bottom. BYOB.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Only if you qualify in the top 16



Is it too late to suggest the addition of an "over 40" category?  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Will there be an athletes lounge?




they had one all setup but then they found out you werent coming so there was no point.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Kinda just hang at the top or the bottom. BYOB.



I might have to fill a back pack with beer. This way I can have some cold refreshments while watching the final rounds of the comp :beer: 

I will lug some Bud lites. if anybody else would like some let me know? 

Party on Wayne!
Party on Garth!


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I might have to fill a back pack with beer. This way I can have some cold refreshments while watching the final rounds of the comp :beer:
> 
> I will lug some Bud lites. if anybody else would like some let me know?
> 
> ...



you might get more points from the judges if you skied the run _while_ drinking a beer...


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> you might get more points from the judges if you skied the run _while_ drinking a beer...



Hmmm maybe I should wear one of those beer dispensing helmets?? Anybody have one I could use?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2009)

Where do I pick up my AlpineZone press credentials so I can get thru to video this for you guys?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Hmmm maybe I should wear one of those beer dispensing helmets?? Anybody have one I could use?



I wore this:






On Halloween... so I kind of have a beer helmet (and yes, you can actually dispense beer from it).

-w


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I wore this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!! I could wear that and create a new trick off the kicker and call it the “keg toss” 

Another failed attempt at humor on my part.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Nice!! I could wear that and create a new trick off the kicker and call it the “keg toss”
> 
> Another failed attempt at humor on my part.



:roll: Why don't you just wear this one and call the trick the "jackass":






:lol: :razz:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> :roll: Why don't you just wear this one and call the trick the "jackass":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't need a costume to look like a jackass. That comes natural for me


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm thinking of bringing a flask for after my 1st run....


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am going to be logging off in a minute but before I do I want to wish everybody luck tomorrow. Lets show the world that the C.L.I.T.S. can truly bring it! Get a good night sleep and be ready to rip tomorrow. I want to see and all AZ podium award ceremony.

I will be getting there around 11:00 tomorrow if that means anything to anybody.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

all these well wishes.  what you all seem to miss is last place is mine.  try and take it...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm scared.......


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm scared.......



Scared of what, how you are going to look standing on the top of the winners podium?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Scared of what, how you are going to look standing on the top of the winners podium?




I'm a nervous wreck.  i'm not even sure i really want to do this.


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'm a nervous wreck.  i'm not even sure i really want to do this.



You are the best bump skier in the comp. You have nothing to worry about. The landing are going to be soft so the kickers will be a cake walk. No need to worry about your knees on the landings. I do however have $300 on you to win so if you don't I will just have to break your knees anyway.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> You are the best bump skier in the comp. You have nothing to worry about. The landing are going to be soft so the kickers will be a cake walk. No need to worry about your knees on the landings. I do however have $300 on you to win so if you don't I will just have to break your knees anyway.



lol, nice try chief but deflecting the pressure to me isnt gonna make your life any easier.

actually, i just kidding around but Chris mentioned that it may be too warm tonight to make snow.  they are looking at a window between 6:00 am and 9:00 am if it does in fact get cold enough.  I'm praying they can top coat those cause i really dont want to hit ice bumps at full speed tomorrow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'm a nervous wreck.  i'm not even sure i really want to do this.



do you know how i know you are gay?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> do you know how i know you are gay?



damn yo, thats the second time in two days someone has lobbed that at me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> damn yo, thats the second time in two days someone has lobbed that at me.



you seem to slang that line quite often yourself...    Maybe you are getting soft in your old age?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Maybe you are getting soft in your old age?



thats not what.......

ok i'm not going there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats not what.......
> 
> ok i'm not going there.



:lol:

so all this talk about the contest....  does anyone plan on grabbing a couple of beers post comp?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> so all this talk about the contest....  does anyone plan on grabbing a couple of beers post comp?



Im gonna start drinking right after my epic crash

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

i hate beer.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna start drinking right after my epic crash
> 
> steveo



then i will be drinking with you.  think i'm going to fill the flask with some scotch or good bourbon...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i hate beer.



Don't worry, I'm gonna bring some juice boxes to sip on.  I'll share with you if you want one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Don't worry, I'm gonna bring some juice boxes to sip on.  I'll share with you if you want one.



juice.....  :idea:  camelbak filled with gin and juice.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 23, 2009)

what time is everyone arriving on Sat?

I was thinking of getting there around 11:00 to get some practice in and work on my monster air, but not so much that I am tired for the comp.....I will need alot of energy for my one run:smile:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 23, 2009)

probably around noon for me.

sharpen those edges ladies, its freakin warm out right now..  :roll:  then some plummeting temps during the late morning should set it all up nice and firm.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I will bring both pairs of skis tommorrow. I have felt much more comfortable skiing the ice bumps on my all mountain skis vs the bump skis.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> actually, i just kidding around but Chris mentioned that it may be too warm tonight to make snow.  they are looking at a window between 6:00 am and 9:00 am if it does in fact get cold enough.  I'm praying they can top coat those cause i really dont want to hit ice bumps at full speed tomorrow.





2knees said:


> sharpen those edges ladies, its freakin warm out right now..  :roll:  then some plummeting temps during the late morning should set it all up nice and firm.



Sweet! Ice bumps tomorrow. This is setting up to be the worst case scenario with warmish temps today and falling temps tomorrow afternoon. Ha!


Hopefully, they can blow snow in the morning. I'll be there around 11 am.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 23, 2009)

i will be there btwn 10:30 and 11.  what time is registration?


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> probably around noon for me.
> 
> sharpen those edges ladies, its freakin warm out right now..  :roll:  then some plummeting temps during the late morning should set it all up nice and firm.



see greg remember that night in dec when we wre skiing and  they were all froze up and i said " good pratice for the jan bump comp"


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> see greg remember that night in dec when we wre skiing and  they were all froze up and i said " good pratice for the jan bump comp"



Indeed I do. Not worried about the bumps, but not looking forward to slapping down on the landings....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be there 10:30-11:00ish to get some practice runs in before registration, which begins at noon I believe.


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

Temps are dropping fast and just dipped below freezing. Hopefully they can make some snow on Temptor this morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Getting some wind here too.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Jan 24, 2009)

The temperature keeps falling and, if it gets low enough for snow-making to improve conditions we will dust up. It will only take about ten minutes to get snow-making under way if the decision is made to make snow. Be prepared to practice under snow-making conditions.
 They are not ideal right now but they have been worse.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 24, 2009)

whatever it takes.  practicing under snowmaking is a tiny price to pay for having some softer bumps.  

its a trade off all of us will make happily i'm sure.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 24, 2009)

Today should be fun!

I think I am going to stop at the ski shop for some new poles on my way to the hill. I have been using my regular poles in the bumps and they are just a little too long. But the ones I have been using a bump poles feel way to short. Going to try somthing in the middle of the two.......Not that it will help much!

I hope once the adrenaline get flowing I will get the nearve to bust out a cheesy spreader or a one o'clock twister off the kicker.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 24, 2009)

Where is the last minute trash talking?:lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2009)

i just mixed up my special blend of energy/courage drink.  gatorade and vitamin V....  for you squares, the V stands for vodka.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

heading out now... dropping daughter off at ice skating then up to the hill.. should be on snow beween 11-11:30.  c u there.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Where is the last minute trash talking?:lol:



_rotten eggs, used coffee grinds, empty milk container, moldy cheese._

is that good trash talk??


----------



## Greg (Jan 24, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> The temperature keeps falling and, if it gets low enough for snow-making to improve conditions we will dust up. It will only take about ten minutes to get snow-making under way if the decision is made to make snow. Be prepared to practice under snow-making conditions.
> They are not ideal right now but they have been worse.





2knees said:


> whatever it takes.  practicing under snowmaking is a tiny price to pay for having some softer bumps.
> 
> its a trade off all of us will make happily i'm sure.



Awesome! Practicing under the guns has the added benefit of reducing any whaling, not there there's enough time to blow _that _much snow, but still. It'll be good to get stuff skied in as it falls. I know you'll do your best to make the course as good as it can be Chris and I'm sure everyone appreciates it!



o3jeff said:


> Where is the last minute trash talking?:lol:



Did enough of that. I want to take this time to wish everyone luck today. It's going to be a blast. I should be there around 11 am.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 24, 2009)

leaving now...


----------

